# Radio Scanners



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not sure where to post this message but the Railroad Operations forum seemed as good a place as any.

I have a 20 year old hand-held Uniden radio scanner which is on its last legs, sometimes the battery won't charge, other times with a full battery the scanner cuts in an out.

Does anyone have suggestions or recommendations for models/manufacturers of new scanners? The technology of scanners has advanced considerably over the past 2 decades and the array of features is much greater than my old unit.

Thanks for any thoughts or recommendations.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete - I am a ham and use one of the inexpensive Chinese handheld radios when I take Amtrak - if you are a ham the price is right:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handheld-Sc...099512?hash=item3d016fa6f8:g:TdIAAOSwm8VUyTrh

There are many different versions available.

You can even set them up from your computer if you also get the programming cable.

While not designed for just scanning they do a nice job - just make sure you have a license if you plan on using the transmitter!

Hopefully some other folks have experience with dedicated scanners.

dave


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

dbodnar said:


> Pete - I am a ham and use one of the inexpensive Chinese handheld radios when I take Amtrak - if you are a ham the price is right:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handheld-Sc...099512?hash=item3d016fa6f8:g:TdIAAOSwm8VUyTrh
> 
> dave


I like that one's description: More Stubborn Case


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

riderdan said:


> I like that one's description: More Stubborn Case


Perhaps that makes it "more better!"

dave


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave you mention use on Amtrak. 
Does it have marine bands so on a cruise you can listen (only) to the port traffic?
Wesley


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley - Google tells me that most marine radio traffic is between 156.0 and 162.025 MHz - 
The Baofeng UV-5RA that I referenced above can receive from 136-174MHz and from 400-480 MHz so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to pick up all of the marine radio frequencies.
dave


----------

